# LokSound 5: no CV6???



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

I'm totally confused. I bought a 8-pin LokSound 5 (part number 58410). I noticed in both my LokProgrammer and Decoder Pro that CV6 is invalid and that you can't turn off speed tables. Anyone know anything about this? First I had heard of it.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

I found out there is only one version you can buy that supports CV6. I bought the version with the speaker included, which does not support CV6. I feel a bit ripped off.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The Loksound 5 comes in two versions. One for the European market and another for the USA/Australian market.

The European version does not support CV6, but the USA/Australian version (supposedly) does.

From what shop did you buy, and where do they get their stock?

I don't know why a speaker attached would have any bearing on CV6 unless it is the Euro version that has the speaker.

If your decoder is multi-protocol you have the European version that does not support CV6. If your decoder is straight DCC it is the US version that does support CV6.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> The Loksound 5 comes in two versions. One for the European market and another for the USA/Australian market.
> 
> The European version does not support CV6, but the USA/Australian version (supposedly) does.
> 
> ...


I bought model number 58410 from Yankee Dabbler; you've probably heard of them. I was going off of the LokSound 5 product page on ESU's website. See the below screenshot I took from it. At the time I thought the only difference between 58410 and 58420 was that one came with a speaker and one didn't. There is nothing that indicates one is a "US" version and one is a "European" version.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

That's because ESU did not make the Euro version for export even though some US dealers are acquiring these.

The dealers probably think the only difference is the speaker because they didn't do their homework.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

It seems an odd thing since they have the lokprogrammer and ability to change sounds.


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

MichaelE said:


> That's because ESU did not make the Euro version for export even though some US dealers are acquiring these.
> 
> The dealers probably think the only difference is the speaker because they didn't do their homework.


I had also purchased a 58419 that I haven't installed yet, guessing that will be in the same boat, so I have two LokSound 5's that are kind of worthless to me that I can't return. Live and learn I guess.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I don't get why it's not settable. I don't get why lok programmer seeming super powers doesn't allow it etc...


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

LocoChris said:


> I had also purchased a 58419 that I haven't installed yet, guessing that will be in the same boat, so I have two LokSound 5's that are kind of worthless to me that I can't return. Live and learn I guess.


Why not make a case that you were sold an unsuitable set of decoders for your needs? If you can demonstrate that what you asked for is not what you received, then you should have recourse, and they should extend such recourse to you. However, if you have received what you specified in your order,...........


----------



## LocoChris (Jun 26, 2021)

Severn said:


> I don't get why it's not settable. I don't get why lok programmer seeming super powers doesn't allow it etc...


CV6 literally does not show up in the CV list in LokProgrammer.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Ugh


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

It will not show up in the Lokprogramer because it is not there.

I have never found a need for CV 6 with the two lokomotives I have with the Loksound 5. Both Euro locomotives with the Euro LS5.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

So far I've never set a dang thing except the address and sound level, or maybe the DC "auto" mode... So many settings... It's crazy.

But I could see setting the speed tables if you wanted to differentiate two engines that are same slightly... I guess.


----------

